# Your Favorite Harp Sonatas?



## regenmusic

Kind of nice holiday music but good for any time. What are your favorite harp sonatas?

I'm not well versed in them but here is one I found:






Francois-Joseph Naderman Harp Sonatas


----------



## regenmusic

C.P.E.Bach Sonata in G for Harp


----------



## Bettina

I like Debussy's Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp.


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> I like Debussy's Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp.


A very sensual piece.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hindemith's sonata for solo harp is a shoe-in.


----------



## jegreenwood

Bettina said:


> I like Debussy's Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp.


I know it's not a sonata, but Ravel's Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet and String Quartet is gorgeous.


----------



## regenmusic

Ginastera: Sonatina for harp (Gabriella Dall'Olio, harp)


----------



## TodorYankov

It is a sonata for harp and guitar, but I ejoy the "mysterious" mood that Hovhaness' music provides. And I believe that the harp and classical guitar are a perfect match.


----------



## Pugg

Roussel: Impromptu for harp, Op. 21


----------



## itarbrt

Sonata VI of Paradisi .This is Toccata movement


----------



## Portamento

If you are looking for exotic harp repertoire from the classical period, I strongly reccomend Jean-Baptiste Krumpholz's work.

_



_ (with violin _ad lib._) 
_



__



_ (one of his Op. 9 harp concertos)


----------



## Pugg

itarbrt said:


> Sonata VI of Paradisi .This is Toccata movement


Sounds very good, thanks for sharing.


----------



## itarbrt

It's a transcription of cembalo sonata . It's very famous in Italia cause it something like the first tv jingle in the '60 and '70 . It's also teached a lot in public and private piano italian schools in 2d year plan .


----------



## Vaneyes

elgars ghost said:


> *Hindemith's sonata for solo harp {1939} *is a shoe-in.


----------

